# Let's see your boat's name



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Thought I'd start a thread to warm me up on this cold January day. I enjoy the creativity of boat names, graphics and logos and perhaps you do too! So, let's see a picture of your boats name.

Here's mine:


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

No fancy graphics, but I'll toss my transom into the mix:










'take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

See if you can guess the genesis of this idea. Its hard to tell the but the color combo is Blue with Grey drop shadow. The Moon is reversed to be Grey with blue dropshadow as a homage to the grey hull of our first Palmetto Moon.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

You'd think North vs. South with the colors, but hopefully not another South Carolina Gorget misinterpreted as a cresent moon! Either way, it's pretty! Say, that isn't Rush Limbaugh at the helm is it?.....no offense, I hope. "take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## krozet (Nov 29, 2008)

I have to decide on a new name... Either Ouranos or Krozet


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Nothing as fancy as many others, and probably not that original......


----------



## Bilgewater (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Haleakula- House of the Rising Sun

http://i572.photobucket.com/albums/ss161/chef2sail/IMG_00001A.jpg
http://i572.photobucket.com/albums/ss161/chef2sail/IMG_1184-1.jpg


----------



## 4arch (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm having this made up over the winter at a local sign shop:










Still tweaking some of the details, but that's more or less how it'll look.


----------



## SVlagniappe (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

CaptainForce said:


> You'd think North vs. South with the colors, but hopefully not another South Carolina Gorget misinterpreted as a crescent moon! Either way, it's pretty! Say, that isn't Rush Limbaugh at the helm is it?.....no offense, I hope. "take care and joy, Aythya crew


It is a SC thing but nothing was unknowingly misinterpreted. Being an SC native I'm aware the crescent was actually part of the revolutionary war uniform. However, whether we like it or not, these days the crescent is pretty much a de-facto moon and the marketeers in SC have done nothing but promote the idea since, it does make for a pretty romantic coastal theme which is great for promoting tourism. Anyway, I just went with the flow since "Palmetto Gorget" doesn't roll of the tongue as poetically. As for the colors they are not about the north south thing. The blue is the same blue as the stripes that were on the boat which are pretty close to the blue field of the flag. I chose grey for the drop-shadow as a reminder of the grey hull of our Oday 322, the first Palmetto Moon and it also matches closely with the grey rub strip so it all goes together.

Rush Limbaugh??? Man that stings -- I have dropped 25 lbs since that photo though. I thought I was doing a fair Dennis Conner pose. lol


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

Not a perfect pic, but one I had handy...


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

*Island Time*










From the old boat, graphics for the new boat are one of my winter projects







.

Jim


----------



## Izzy1414 (Apr 14, 2007)

*Italian for "Breath of Air"*


----------



## aquanta (Sep 15, 2005)

*Ces't La Vie*


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

josrulz said:


> Not a perfect pic, but one I had handy...


Yeoh! That Sabre has a nice bum!


----------



## MJBrown (Apr 1, 2009)

4arch, not sure if I'm misreading your sketch but if you're planning on making the port of call letters 2" you need to bump them up to 4" per CG regs.


----------



## catamount (Sep 8, 2002)

And on the transom:


----------



## MJBrown (Apr 1, 2009)

</a>[/IMG]

Hopefully this posts properly. October Moon, named after the full, bright moon that was hanging in the sky the October evening we received word she was ours.


----------



## rikhall (Feb 7, 2008)

The commodore is a novelist. Writes suspense etc.










Hence, the name *Mystery*.

RIk and Linda
WriterHall.Com


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)




----------



## scottyt (Jul 19, 2008)

dont mind the long zoom, sun burn and gut


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

*pose"*



midlifesailor said:


> It is a SC thing but nothing was unknowingly misinterpreted. Being an SC native I'm aware the crescent was actually part of the revolutionary war uniform. However, whether we like it or not, these days the crescent is pretty much a de-facto moon.................... I thought I was doing a fair Dennis Conner pose. lol


OK, I'll give you the "Dennis Conner" pose. I'm not from SC, but I've become fond of the history of that flag as flown with the gorget in it's less than moon-like position and with the red field as well as blue. It's wonderful how both the palmetto trunks absorbing the force of cannon balls and the gorget symbol of armament can stand as a palm in moonlight. - anyway, beautiful name, Aythya crew


----------



## nemier (Jul 9, 2005)

2010 - the stink pot goes up for sale!...and it's back to sail for us.

by the way, excellent thread!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

nemier said:


> 2010 - the stink pot goes up for sale!...and it's back to sail for us.
> 
> by the way, excellent thread!


Atta boy!!


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

Here's mine!


----------



## AE28 (Jun 20, 2008)

Name says it all!!!


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

SV Nikko


----------



## j34035 (Nov 10, 2006)

A slightly warmer day than today......
DD


----------



## Bermudahigh (Nov 17, 2007)

*Reveille*

backside


----------



## AE28 (Jun 20, 2008)

B'high...
She's just one beautiful boat, stem to stern!!!
Paul


----------



## Bermudahigh (Nov 17, 2007)

*Thanks Paul*

AE = alerion express? a looker!


----------



## sailak (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## mobilchuckje (Oct 2, 2009)

No graphics whatsoever:









She's been called TOFU for many years.

No labels,
chuck


----------



## AE28 (Jun 20, 2008)

B'high...
Yes, on both counts, thanks.
She's prepubescent compared to _Reveille_.
Paul


----------



## Bermudahigh (Nov 17, 2007)

*Paul*

Carl Schumacher found the right combo, sweet, traditional lines with a modern underbody. I suggested my neighbor purchase one over 3 other boats he was considering. He loves it. Good one, Paul!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Great thread!


----------



## billangiep (Dec 10, 2003)

I'll add mine to the mix,


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Bill - That's a beauty! Love the broad beam and scrollboard nameplate. I'm tempted to say Gozzard...but doubtful with the aluminum toerail. Hmmm, maybe a Gozzard-designed Bayfield?


----------



## motovationcycles (Dec 2, 2008)

*name*










I own a motorcycle shop that specializes in Honda "Goldwing" motorcycles so the name of my boat is a play on the "Wing" theme.


----------



## billangiep (Dec 10, 2003)

A Bayfield it is...32c ,beam is only 10' 6" Guess the pinched stearn and low free board make her look phat ? 
thanks for the compliment !


----------



## sarafinadh (Jun 16, 2009)

Here is how she stands now.









First haul out she is getting something different... but we can't seem to nail down exactly what it will be. This is one possibility...


----------



## T37SOLARE (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## gr8trn (Dec 10, 2008)

wife learned to sail in Benicia CA and I proposed to her there and this is her boat!


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

MJBrown said:


> 4arch, not sure if I'm misreading your sketch but if you're planning on making the port of call letters 2" you need to bump them up to 4" per CG regs.


When I raised the issue of hale letter size compliance with people here on Mount Desert Island the response was, "Who is going to use 2" letters for their hale on the transom of a Hinckley?" They are right. I only see 2" compliance on commercial vessels here in Maine. The transom of a sailboat doesn't seem to concern the Coasties.

Down


----------



## billsull (Jul 8, 2007)

Ed Rich, a/k/a the "Bean Hill Whittler' made these for me almost twenty years ago...


----------



## SailingStNick (Dec 13, 2006)

billsull said:


> Ed Rich, a/k/a the "Bean Hill Whittler' made these for me almost twenty years ago...


beautiful!


----------



## doubleeboy (Jul 21, 2008)

The not so petite derriere of our Dehler 39. Hailing port is now Seattle, pic from when boat was still back east last year.

michael


----------



## JeffBurright (Apr 22, 2009)

*The only one she's a danger to is us on this boat.*

I need to find a nerd flag so that I can let my nerd flag fly.


----------



## RonRelyea (Nov 18, 2009)

*Not on the boat yet ... but coming this Spring --*


----------



## soulfinger (Aug 21, 2008)

When we just put it on:


----------



## krozet (Nov 29, 2008)

JeffBurright said:


> I need to find a nerd flag so that I can let my nerd flag fly.


I get the reference and I LOVE it, amazing name and great graphics.

"First Rule of Flying - Love. Can know all the math in the 'verse but take a boat in the air that you don't love? She'll shake you off just as sure as a turn in the worlds. Love keeps her in the air when she oughtta fall down...tell you she's hurtin' 'fore she keens...makes her a home."


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)




----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

Here's my girl. She hasn't had a port of call in more than a decade. I'm thinking maybe this year...


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

d.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

No frills, no graphics, no script.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

dont have piccy of name plate but name is BAT OUT OF HELL 

why cos when she is sailed correctly she goes like a bat out of hell and its also my favourite song of all time

drew


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Sounds familiar for some reason....



krozet said:


> I get the reference and I LOVE it, amazing name and great graphics.
> 
> "First Rule of Flying - Love. Can know all the math in the 'verse but take a boat in the air that you don't love? She'll shake you off just as sure as a turn in the worlds. Love keeps her in the air when she oughtta fall down...tell you she's hurtin' 'fore she keens...makes her a home."


----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)

She's not mine anymore, but here's Second Wind.


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

Hukilau, proudly photographed just after I had removed the old lettering and applied the new. If you look closely, you can see the ghost of the old name.


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

Should you overtake us.



Down


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

downeast450 said:


> Should you overtake us.
> 
> 
> 
> Down


Makes me smile. Nice picture.


----------



## timebandit (Sep 18, 2002)




----------



## Livia (Jul 20, 2006)

Working the new hailing port around the new Hydrovane:


----------



## Pau Hana Daz (Oct 28, 2007)

AE28 said:


> B'high...
> She's just one beautiful boat, stem to stern!!!
> Paul


I'll second that. What a beauty.


----------



## sealover (Jun 27, 2009)

"Over Easy" Brought it home and the redhead said it looked like a cooked egg. "Sunny side up" was mentioned, but that'd mean it was turtle. (this is my first attempt at linking to an image -- in case it doesn't work, it's a white deck/yellow hull Venture 17)


----------



## ColoGuy (Jan 7, 2010)

Dreamer....thats her name.


----------



## millenniumman (Sep 8, 2004)

We spent our Honeymoon in Costa Rica...


----------



## tjvanginkel (Sep 26, 2006)

*Dinghy*

Here is the only photo I have that is not upside down of the name of the only boat I have ever named!



Stencil and some spray paint.


----------



## TrueBlueCal44 (Jul 24, 2006)

http://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac101/aoverby/True Blue/truebluestern2.jpg


----------



## Booda (Mar 20, 2008)

This the name of our Pearson 365 Sloop.


----------



## Sailnakked (Feb 25, 2009)

_Orion_ enjoying a sunny afternoon Beercannin in San Diego


----------



## josrulz (Oct 15, 2006)

mgmhead said:


> d.


Hey MGMhead, 
Please don't take this the wrong way, but that's a nice looking transom. 

-J


----------



## Dirtboy (Jul 13, 2009)

Our Tiger Cub is named: Tiger Cub.










We didn't feel the need to change her name after 40+ years.

DB


----------



## swampcreek (Feb 14, 2010)

"NAUTI TIME"....When originally naming the boat my Wife pulled in the driveway. I showed her the name and said "I ran out of E's so the other side say's "Nauti Tim":laugher .

That lettering was a quick job to get her launched last year. It will be upgraded before she is launched this year.


----------



## kaluvic (Jan 14, 2009)

Next time I'll put the whole thing on each side.
Depending on your vantage point some people call to use "Lady Alaska"


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

Jos... they look like sisters...


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 25, 2010)

*no photo*

the name is KNOT - KAMPING


----------



## wwilson (Jul 7, 2000)

after the first born English colonist in the new world.


----------



## Dolby (Nov 10, 2009)

"Nothing Shocking" Rehoboth Bay, DE...Summertime when the livin's easy...


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

Beautiful boats folks. 

Mine has a plaque that's kinda cheesy. Says "Lucky Lee." Lee is the gentleman I'm buying the boat from, who fell off her when trailered. He was subsequently forced to sell it, and wears an ankle brace to this day. A real bummer. I'll be taking him out as often as he likes. 

Need to get some graphics together and rename her proper by launch time.


----------



## funjohnson (Aug 20, 2008)




----------



## braidmike (Sep 3, 2003)

The only thing I paid someone else to do on the boat:


----------



## tonybinTX (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Dumah (Feb 18, 2010)

kwaltersmi said:


> Thought I'd start a thread to warm me up on this cold January day. I enjoy the creativity of boat names, graphics and logos and perhaps you do too! So, let's see a picture of your boats name.
> 
> Here's mine:


Haven't had her long enough to do a refit, but she is being renamed "Unicorn Mystriss" so when I am asked what happened to all my money I can honestly say I gave it to the mistriss:laugher :laugher


----------



## thebee64 (Feb 17, 2010)

My boat is still nameless, I need to decide on either "Little Buddy" or "The Barnacle Taxi" What do ya think?


----------



## Dumah (Feb 18, 2010)

don't know what you have, generally, like a pet, a name will usually manifest itself. Remember a vessel is a big hole in the water you try to fill up with money !!
Cheers Dumah


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If you're thinking of *Little Buddy*, you might consider *Giilligan* instead. 


thebee64 said:


> My boat is still nameless, I need to decide on either "Little Buddy" or "The Barnacle Taxi" What do ya think?


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

*QMS reference.....*

Sorry not to have a closeup pic with the chute up.
This will have to do for now.
Yup, the boat really _does_ like "wind speed of 16 to 20 kts"...


L


----------



## casacitaii (Jan 8, 2002)

YES DEAR w/uplifting eyes above the R. It has saved our marriage for 22yrs. and beyond. Now that we have a 39ft. Pearson in the Solomons pictures can be taken after I get the name put on it. It was my adventure buying it in St.Pete and bringing it down the Gulf through Marathon, FL then up to the Solomons, MD. Even went through many storms and a lightning strike just to test the boat and crew. Came through it with no harm to boat or crew but God Bless my insurance with Boat US-CNA. They replaced just about every electronics on it.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm still a few weeks away from actually getting our next boat, but we've selected a name and played a little with design on Island Boat Lettering's website. The color scheme is selected to match the mid-90s Catalina stripes (midwatch blue and turquoise). If anyone has any suggestions for other lettering companies, please PM me with suggestions. Is this something where "non-boat" signmakers would give more attractive prices? If so, where do you suggest? Also, I am not sure whether to insert any clipart into my logo - haven't found one I really like. Can anyone suggest something that might match up with the name?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

How about a saxophone or some musical notes...this is based on the guess that Take Five is from the Brubek quartet piece...



RhythmDoctor said:


> I'm still a few weeks away from actually getting our next boat, but we've selected a name and played a little with design on Island Boat Lettering's website. The color scheme is selected to match the mid-90s Catalina stripes (midwatch blue and turquoise). If anyone has any suggestions for other lettering companies, please PM me with suggestions. Is this something where "non-boat" signmakers would give more attractive prices? If so, where do you suggest? Also, I am not sure whether to insert any clipart into my logo - haven't found one I really like. Can anyone suggest something that might match up with the name?


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

sailingdog said:


> How about a saxophone or some musical notes...this is based on the guess that Take Five is from the Brubek quartet piece...


Good idea. The jazz tune is one of the multiple entendres relevant to me and my family. But as an accomplished trumpet player, my trumpet playing buddies would never forgive me for putting a lowly _saxophone_ on my boat.  So I need to find something else.

I did find this cute logo on some community college's website. I could not find what its context was, or any info on rights restrictions:








If i used it, I would consider changing the grey clock to a faded turquoise color to match the Catalina trim colors.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

That's a hideous logo IMHO. The clock is badly designed, since any real clock with hands placed like that would not FUNCTION.

So put a trumpet in the background with notes coming out of the end of it... and have one of the notes be the dot in the i of Five...



RhythmDoctor said:


> Good idea. The jazz tune is one of the multiple entendres relevant to me and my family. But as an accomplished trumpet player, my trumpet playing buddies would never forgive me for putting a lowly _saxophone_ on my boat.  So I need to find something else.
> 
> I did find this cute logo on some community college's website. I could not find what its context was, or any info on rights restrictions:
> 
> ...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I was thinking of something like this:


----------



## rwy36 (Mar 19, 2004)

*Star of Peace*

Here's our O'Day 302 - great thread!


----------



## RonRelyea (Nov 18, 2009)

*Take Five*



sailingdog said:


> I was thinking of something like this:


**********************
OK Guys and Girls ... let's get it straight!!!!! Take Five was written by Paul Desmond (credit where credit due ... although performed by the Brubeck Quartet)

Also ... if you are going to use a musical instrument as a logo, use a SAX ... Desmond is a Alto Saxophonist and the song definitely featured this instrument!!!!!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

DUH... I never said Brubeck wrote it..but if it wasn't for Brubeck, no one would have heard of it.

Also, I suggested a saxophone earlier...but the person who has the boat named Take Five doesn't like the Sax. 



RonRelyea said:


> **********************
> OK Guys and Girls ... let's get it straight!!!!! Take Five was written by Paul Desmond (credit where credit due ... although performed by the Brubeck Quartet)
> 
> Also ... if you are going to use a musical instrument as a logo, use a SAX ... Desmond is a Alto Saxophonist and the song definitely featured this instrument!!!!!


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Ok, I'll play...


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

sailingdog said:


> ...I suggested a saxophone earlier...but the person who has the boat named Take Five doesn't like the Sax.


First, I really appreciate SD's efforts to help me out, even if I don't end up using his suggestion this time. And I do know that Paul Desmond both composed and performed the original tune with Dave Brubek's quartet. I had previously thought about a trumpet but came to exactly the same conclusion - it is the wrong instrument for this tune. And while having a sax would therefore be appropriate for the song, the sax has absolutely no connection to me and actually misleads the observer over the true meaning of the boat's name.

And therein lies the problem with a graphic. For a name that hits home on a number of levels (which is what makes it a perfect name for us) any graphic that emphasizes one meaning over the others obscures the many hidden meanings.

So I think I will just stick with a nice font without a graphic.


----------



## ewbooth (Feb 22, 2010)

Just bought our boat.... since it was purchased with 'home equity' loan, was thinking... "Equity" across the stern.


----------



## MtnMike (Mar 5, 2007)

*S/V Moonshine*

Alright, I finally figured out how to post a picture.


----------



## daydreamer92 (Feb 16, 2010)

RhythmDoctor said:


> I did find this cute logo on some community college's website. I could not find what its context was, or any info on rights restrictions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooo, the frustrated advertising mogol in me loves to critique graphics!

Heaving aside realistic clock issues, I actually rather like the design. The graphic is subtle, which is nice. I would suggest re-doing the hands to be centered like a real clock though.

Unless you are trying to emphasize the "Five" over the "Take", a single font works better than two. Of the two, the "Five" is more interesting. The other one is so fat and upright it's kinda harsh, like bolded letters.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

daydreamer92 said:


> Oooo, the frustrated advertising mogol in me loves to critique graphics!
> 
> Heaving aside realistic clock issues, I actually rather like the design. The graphic is subtle, which is nice. I would suggest re-doing the hands to be centered like a real clock though.
> 
> Unless you are trying to emphasize the "Five" over the "Take", a single font works better than two. Of the two, the "Five" is more interesting. The other one is so fat and upright it's kinda harsh, like bolded letters.


I mentioned in a previous post why I've decided not to use any graphic at all, aside from the lettering for the name. I also mentioned that I found this graphic somewhere on the web, so the designer is not going to see your suggestions.


----------



## daydreamer92 (Feb 16, 2010)

This is now:










The T that you can't quite see is the Tartan symbol.

My plans for the (near?) future is something like this:


----------



## daydreamer92 (Feb 16, 2010)

RhythmDoctor said:


> I mentioned in a previous post why I've decided not to use any graphic at all, aside from the lettering for the name. I also mentioned that I found this graphic somewhere on the web, so the designer is not going to see your suggestions.


Awwww. Well, nevermind then! Carry on.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd point out that the clock like image is badly flawed... I've never seen one where the hands were not at least somewhat centered..


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Bump

Good thread. I'll have to get a shot of our stern to add here.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I've had dinner aboard this one... pretty boat...


----------



## Harborless (Nov 10, 2010)

My username is the name of my first boat. When I get my cruising boat in a few years I plan on naming it 'Bien Chosi,' it means "Good Choice," in French.

Pronounced: Bee-an Shhwa-z


----------



## rmeador (Jan 16, 2010)

Harborless said:


> My username is the name of my first boat. When I get my cruising boat in a few years I plan on naming it 'Bien Chosi,' it means "Good Choice," in French.
> 
> Pronounced: Bee-an Shhwa-z


My french is a little rusty, but I'm pretty sure a more accurate translation of "good choice" would be "bon choix". Also, did you perhaps mean "choisi" instead of "chosi"? The latter is not a word AFAIK, and if you type it into google.fr, it will ask you if you mean "choisi". "Bien choisi" means "well chosen".


----------



## johnshasteen (Aug 9, 2002)

Paloma, in English it's Dove, she's our bluewater warrior princess


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Nikko, named after the wife of the first owner, Nikki.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Great shot, Ray.. absolutely no basis for this, but.... Smuggler Cove?


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

> Smuggler Cove?


ah....yep. You can tell by the ripples on the water?

edit:

actually, I've seen a picture of another sailnetter's boat stern tied to the same rock wall. I don't remember who it was though, might have been JRD22.


----------



## ffiill (Jul 15, 2010)

Lucy Ashton-The Maid of Lamamuir-Sir Walter Scott but actually took her name from Lucy Ashton one of the last of the Clyde Paddle Steamers-Google it and you may be suprised-the only jet propelled paddle steamer!.
The paddle steamer after WW2 was stripped down and fitted with two jet engines-she provided all necessary info regarding water flow,friction etc to model the hull shape of any ship in the world by comparing her shape/speed through the water/perfect knowledge of power applied-action and reaction with a model duplicate in a test tank.
Previous owner a naval architect worked with modeling at Dumbarton, nr Glasgow Scotland where the worlds biggest hull modeling tank is situated.


----------



## billsull (Jul 8, 2007)

Patience. Nothing fancy on the transom. I removed the prior owner's hailport - Scotland. It referred to the town in Connecticut, not the country, but more than once, folks rapped on the hull and expected me to appear on deck speaking with a brogue!


----------



## rikhall (Feb 7, 2008)

My friend's West Wight Potter 19. He sailed with me, took lessons and wanted a boat of his own. 
He is "legally blind" (not legally blond). He scares me silly when he rides his bike all over town. 
He ended up getting this West Wight Potter. I helped him choose it because he is able to see 
far enough ahead to be able to stop or turn before he hits a buoy or a dock. 
I always encourage him to take a friend sailing with him.

Hence, the name: *Blind Ambition*.










Rik


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

For those needing to replace their lettering or apply a name for the first time, there is a site with a 70% off sale TODAY ONLY. These guys are legit, and their regular prices are competitive, not inflated, so 70% off is a true bargain. I used them for my boat's name last summer during a 60% off one-day sale:

GreatLettering.com ~ Custom Vinyl Lettering, Wall Words, Home Decor Wall Lettering, Truck Lettering, Decals, Nationwide Shipping

Enter promo code "Friday" at checkout. This offer is good TODAY only.

Here's their blog where they announced the sale:

Great Lettering Blog » 24 hours only Black Friday SALE


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

more than letters at times. .......*i2f*


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

imagine2frolic said:


> more than letters at times. .......*i2f*


With all that room, why no homeport on the transom???


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

off to the right was a quickie stick on of Jax F It used to read Emeryville Ca until I switched statesl*.......i2f*


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I wasn't sure if that was the homeport....doesn't it require the homeport to be fully spelled out though???


imagine2frolic said:


> off to the right was a quickie stick on of Jax F It used to read Emeryville Ca until I switched statesl*.......i2f*


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't know the answer to that. I only followed what I saw in the Jax area, and it was as we were leaving.......*i2f*


----------



## danstanford (Aug 3, 2010)

Her name has always been La Vita and we don't want to change it for many reasons, including the fact that I love it. However when we started looking for a boat we planned to name her with a blend of our names, Dan and Cynthia. Now I just want to place in smaller ******, above and to the left, "DanCyn" and below and to the right, "Away". Do you guys think this constitutes re-naming, or will the larger letters of her name allow us to continue to call her La Vita? La Vita is Italian for "The Life" btw.


----------



## heinzir (Jul 25, 2000)

My Fleet -- I've been told this makes me a Commodore as well as a Captain


El Toro


We live about a block from our lake so all of the dinghies have wheels or home made hand carts to move them to the water.


Achilles LSR


8' Sinbad Dinghy


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

more like an Admiral. ..........*i2f*


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

This our boat Grasshopper.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice Jiffylube. I see in your avatar that Grasshopper has some small forward facing windows. We looked at a Norseman 447 that had that feature as well, and I really liked it.


----------



## Mimsy (Mar 22, 2009)

Ceol Mor2 by CidnieC, on Flickr

Its in sepia, but you get the idea.


----------



## bornagainsailor (Nov 9, 2010)

Sorry, no photo yet. I've named my Seafarer 22 sloop "MAST TRANSIT II"
UG


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Laurie Anne & Laurie Anne


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

erps said:


> Nice Jiffylube. I see in your avatar that Grasshopper has some small forward facing windows. We looked at a Norseman 447 that had that feature as well, and I really liked it.


Thank you. It's good for letting in some light, but we hardly ever look out of them.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Laurie Anne is doing a great job of keeping Laurie Anne ship shape.. .....*i2f*


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Gee, I wonder who the boat is named for????



jrd22 said:


> Laurie Anne & Laurie Anne


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Same boat, same name as on Page 5, but a new look:


----------



## terra453 (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## Sublime (Sep 11, 2010)

terra453 said:


>


That looks like one happy boat.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

I just put the hailing port on after haulout. The boat is not documented, so port does not need to meet
USCG standards for size or style. The odd color is because the picture was taken in twilight - it's
actually a white hull.


----------



## JonnyQuest (Apr 27, 2010)

*Jonny Quest*

Always looking for adventure, Jonny Quest was my childhood hero.

Later on we'll be adding graphics to the sides, and my wife is wondering what would look good on the main sail.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

JonnyQuest said:


> Always looking for adventure, Jonny Quest was my childhood hero.
> 
> Later on we'll be adding graphics to the sides, and my wife is wondering what would look good on the main sail.


Hull graphics- gotta be a cove stripe incorporating the Quest Jet.

Quest Jet

On the mainsail- Bandit!










Weird story- On one of my "sailing soundtrack" instrumental mixes, sandwiched between Jan Hammer's "Evan" and Pat Metheny's "Chris" is a remixed version of the Jonny Quest theme- still a hip track.


----------



## MacGyverRI (Nov 14, 2007)

I named my boat "Bootlegger" because I make my own Wines and Liquors onboard.

This is the only shot I have w/ the lettering on the sides (barely readable) but I like my Mermaid painting more  

The artist did it for many bottles of my wine and some Liquors and is going to paint "Poseidon" on the other side in the spring. If you're in R.I. and need a graphic done, she is very reasonable w/ the $$.


----------



## MacGyverRI (Nov 14, 2007)

Pics of her painting it. All done freehand using a penciled sketch for the inspiration.


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)

Disclaimer: Dad's boat.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Same name/boat as from the first post of this entire thread, but I just like this picture:


----------



## funjohnson (Aug 20, 2008)




----------



## danstanford (Aug 3, 2010)

My question was if this constitutes re-naming? Her name has been La Vita since commisioning but we want to add the DanCyn and Away in the smaller font on her flanks before and after her name?


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

whats wrong with a reason to have a party and some cocktails? heck might as well have the ceremony. IIRC tradition dictates that you need to remove all documentation that contains the old name, but im not sure if you could just add your addendum to existing docs?

anyway, dont incur the wrath of Posiden... and have a great cocktail hour!


----------



## AE28 (Jun 20, 2008)

Dan...

That's a really neat logo!!!

You'll be getting all kinds of opinions about whether it is or is not a re-naming and what protocol(s) will be required so as to not tick off the gods of the water.

My suggestion is to play it safe and invite all of us to the spring splash, serving the appropriate (top self) libations.

 
Paul


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

danstanford said:


> My question was if this constitutes re-naming? Her name has been La Vita since commisioning but we want to add the DanCyn and Away in the smaller font on her flanks before and after her name?


I am not an expert in this, but intuition tells me that if your logo creates enough confusion that you have to ask the question, then it is not a good idea. If you want to rename the boat, I suggest you do it above board, making the appropriate revisions in the USCG documentation (which I believe will incur some fees). Then you can design a logo that presents the name you really want to have with a fully legible font size.

In other words, you will not regret doing it the right way. The "gods of water are" not your only fear - save some fear for the USCG.


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

AE28 said:


> Dan...
> My suggestion is to play it safe and invite all of us to the spring splash, serving the appropriate (top self) libations.
> 
> Paul


UHHH ditto on the 'invite all of us,' but you get this motley crue together for a 'top shelf libation' party and you could probably buy a new boat instead! 

then throw a party _to name her and still invite us for top shelf libations!!_


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

*Hello from newbie*

Here's our Miz B:









I2F, what make is that fine cat o' yours?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Welcome aboard MultihullGirl.


----------



## sailguy40 (Feb 6, 2010)

Cool thread! Lots of awesome names and nice boats! Not on my boat yet but here is mine...


----------



## JonnyQuest (Apr 27, 2010)

bljones said:


> Hull graphics- gotta be a cove stripe incorporating the Quest Jet.
> 
> Quest Jet
> 
> ...


Fantastic ideas, especially the Quest jet on the cove stripe. The Admiral was thinking the same thing about Bandit on the mail sail; I'll let her know you approve.


----------



## TintedChrome (Jul 8, 2008)

Mine needs new paint (and a renaming) so it's not on the boat yet... but I'm toying between the following ideas for the transom (yes, I know the outboard mount needs some work too). I know most of you are going to mispronounce this in your heads, so the proper pronunciation is "Teenoo".

The first three are variations and experiments using fonts, and this is what I like best. My requirements are that I should be able to get a stencil made out of vinyl in order to paint the name myself, so nothing overly complicated, but I didn't want a standard font.




























This next one though, is the one I'm leaning towards the most.. essentially just a ghosting of the "shadow" of the letters so that in certain light and certain angles you can see it, in others you can't. I love ghosted flames on hotrods, and I'm looking for the same subtlety. Not sure if I'm going to achieve this using a slightly lighter or darker shade, or if I'm going to go even more subtle and apply the same shade but matt.. I'll have to tinker with it.

It's too bad I can't do this with the registration numbers.. "But I swear they're there! You're just looking at it wrong!". Then again, if I register federally, then there's no need for reg. numbers.. just a unique name


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Wondering why you want a vinyl stencil.... why not apply a vinyl name/decal?

However if you want to stencil it you could make your own out of any self-sticking material like "mac-tac" shelving sheets.

But nowadays vinyl decals can be quite elaborate and won't cost much more, if any more, than having a 'stencil' cut....


----------



## TintedChrome (Jul 8, 2008)

Faster said:


> Wondering why you want a vinyl stencil.... why not apply a vinyl name/decal?
> 
> However if you want to stencil it you could make your own out of any self-sticking material like "mac-tac" shelving sheets.
> 
> But nowadays vinyl decals can be quite elaborate and won't cost much more, if any more, than having a 'stencil' cut....


True.. but while I'm a "youn'un" relatively speaking, when it comes to this kind of thing I'm old-school. I used to be into muscle cars and hot rods, and nothing peeved me more than vinyl over paint instead of a proper paint job. I always thought of it as taking the easy way out, and I *hated* feeling that raised edge. And then there's the risk of catching an edge when cleaning, etc.. AAAaaargh! Some may (and do) disagree, but it's just my opinion on the issue..

So while it's not exactly the same thing, and I don't have a problem with having a vinyl name on a boat (I know most of you do) I'd just be unhappy having it on *my* boat. Plus it's got enough plastic on it already 

Yes, I may be unreasonable and stubborn, but at least I know it 

And you're absolutely right, especially if I go the ghosting route where the design is extremely simple - I can cut it out myself..

Didn't want to hijack the thread with the merits of vinyl over paint, so you may now resume your regularly scheduled programming of kickass boats with kickass names..


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

TintedChrome said:


> ....Didn't want to hijack the thread with the merits of vinyl over paint, so you may now resume your regularly scheduled programming of kickass boats with kickass names..


Fair enough!... be sure to post pics of the end result.

And I know what you're saying - I've a brother-in-law who restores cars, one of his projects was a "General Lee" - totally faithful paintjob without a decal anywhere.


----------



## TintedChrome (Jul 8, 2008)

Faster said:


> Fair enough!... be sure to post pics of the end result.
> 
> And I know what you're saying - I've a brother-in-law who restores cars, one of his projects was a "General Lee" - totally faithful paintjob without a decal anywhere.


Painting season's over here in southern Ontario, but it's all part of spring work.. you can bet I'll be posting a massive refit thread when I do, including the name 

And I approve of your brother-in-law.. there's a guy after my heart!


----------



## turbulicity (Jan 24, 2011)

Here is what I have in mind. The illustration is my wife's work and Meltem is her name meaning sea breeze in Turkish. I will have to figure out where to get a decal made of it.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

*Trysail*

The boat's PO kept her in Milford. Ten years later I still have never got around to changing it to Noank.


----------



## thehardaground (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## dhays (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't think I've posted my boat name yet. Transom and hull.



















Dave


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

http://i665.photobucket.com/albums/vv14/saintanna/P2090198.jpg


----------



## Flybyknight (Nov 5, 2005)




----------



## DoubleEnder (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## dvuyxx (Jun 23, 2009)

From Sailboat (Reference)


----------



## arknoah (Oct 31, 2010)

Perhaps not so impressive as some, but we like it....


----------



## JKCatalina310 (Nov 18, 2010)

*Here's my new boat (purchased in Dec. 2010)*

Named after my departed grandmother who go our whole family into the ocean.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

arknoah said:


> Perhaps not so impressive as some, but we like it....


That's pretty, but I would stumble if I were a quarter mile away with my binoculars. I would be calling Ifya or Icya as likely as Ilya on the VHF. Take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## arknoah (Oct 31, 2010)

CaptainForce said:


> That's pretty, but I would stumble if I were a quarter mile away with my binoculars. I would be calling Ifya or Icya as likely as Ilya on the VHF. Take care and joy, Aythya crew


I see your point, though there's not much you can do with four letters that aren't in English, and I kinda wanted something more than simple block letters.

Well, if it provides a little comic relief, so be it, and just for safety's sake, I'll be sure to listen on the radio for all the variations you mentioned!


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

arknoah said:


> ..............Well, if it provides a little comic relief, so be it, and just for safety's sake, I'll be sure to listen on the radio for all the variations you mentioned!


It's probably my own conditioning of hearing so many pronuciations of Aythya that caused me to recognize the possibilities. I answer to them all. Take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## weephee (Oct 25, 2008)

*Let's See Your Boat's Name*

Where we found her ie. Chance MD


----------



## g0twind (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Our previous boat Cordelia:









Our current boat and home Carina:


----------



## Fodder (Aug 17, 2008)

My 'new to me' Islander 32, Cahoots










BTW, that pic was taken up near Manitoulin Island at Club Island. Water temperature was 19.5 degrees celsius, which is 67 degrees fahrenheit. Hence the pained look....


----------



## MacGyverRI (Nov 14, 2007)

I just re-did my boat name, Got the lettering from "Decals plus of Maine", It was only $30 for both sides and shipping. 10" letters...

Now I have to polish it...


----------



## rmeador (Jan 16, 2010)

Here's my name right after I finished putting it on. Actually, it still has the centering marks on it, so I guess it's not 100% finished... I think it came out great though.


----------



## purplesunshine (Jul 18, 2011)

4arch said:


> I'm having this made up over the winter at a local sign shop:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this reminds me of Jeeves and Wooster!!


----------



## svTrekka (Oct 25, 2010)

Trekka sails the gulf coast from her home waters of the Galveston Bay to the crystal clear waters off the Florida panhandle all while doing 60 m.p.h to weather. 










-Capt Dave-
s/v Trekka


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

*Halcyon*

Replacing "Annapolis" with "Rock Hall" is waaaaay far down on our To Do list. That's my 75-YO mother in the cockpit who I tried to turn into a Galley Wench but she settled right in to being Senior Boat Fluff instead.


----------



## Tweegs (Jun 25, 2010)

Here's ours:









"Relentless"
1980 Irwin Citation 39


----------



## obelisk (May 23, 2008)

bringing back an old thread


----------



## MikeGuyver (Dec 13, 2008)

*Faith Ryder*

ok, first attempt to post photo


----------



## Mormandeus (Jun 25, 2011)

Don't know if you can make it out but Passing Wind is her name. Shares a home cove with Blew Bayou


----------

